# 2nd Annual Don's Bait and Tackle Bacountry Blowout Tourn.



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

It's that time of year again for our annual backcountry tourn. to benefit St. Jude Childrens Hospital. The date is Sat. March 31st. This year proves to be even better with more activities for the kids, more free raffle items, and larger turnout. Check out our website http://donsbaitandtackle.com for all the rules and registration info. I look forward to seeing everyone there. Ashley


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I look forward to defending the team title. Lol


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

This is the best part of the tourn. ( besides helping a worthy Charity) it's all the smack talk that leads up to the day where you got to put up or shut up. LOL


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm gonna fish it his year!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in this year, hope the trophies are large.


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Mikey and I might get in on this one too. Just not sure which boat we're gonna use.


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

The awards are being done again by artist Jorge Martinez and they are all large one of a kind originals. Awards for largest redfish, trout, and snook, (2) team grand champion, overall male, and overall female anglers.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a couple more paintings to go with the one from last year. 
Any celebrity team this year?


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

Just to give everyone a heads up. We only have 20 spots left so if you are interested please call 305-247-6616 to get in the tourn. Also, our sponsors and donors have started to send their items for the free raffle and captain's buckets. Here's a short list of items we've received so far.  Falcon rods (109.99 ea.), Wang Anchor and mount ($159.99) , 2 Smith sunglasses ($199.99 ea), 2 Maui Jim Sunglasses (209.99 ea) 2 huge boxes of Bass Assassin Baits, 3 Royal Wulff fly lines, Buffs, Maxima fluro, TFO rods ($99.99 ea) over 100 Rapala Lures, and much more on the way. It's for a great cause and we have a lot of free stuff to give away. I look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

Our tourn. to benefit St. Jude Children's Hospital is coming up soon and I want to give recognition to those companies and vendors who support us and our causes. Besides the list mentioned earlier we just received a package from Gambler soft plastics to include in the free raffle and Bob Reeves from Strongarm Products is providing a gift Certificate again this year for the raffle as well. I think it's important for the fishing community to support those companies and individuals who support their local stores and more importantly charities for the community.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Will be there with Bollywood Ash... Any Celeb guest this year?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Had a great time winning this tournament for the second year in a row. lol

Enough of the arrogance. Great tournament, Ash.
You did a great job with everything. From Captains meeting to Awards Ceremony.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

This was a fun time and having my neice who is a microbiologist at St. Judes coming down to fish made that more rewarding.LCW


----------

